# Do You Have a Ritual Or Routine For Listening To Classical Music?



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

When you listen, do you start your playback device, adjust the volume and cook, houseclean, work in the garage, take a shower, read a book, surf the net, exercise, get ready to take a nap or engage in another activity?

Or, do you stop doing everything and sit or lie down to focus all of your attention on the music in order to _mindfully_ hear the music from start to finish?

Do you listen to disc after disc, or do you leave a break of silence to allow your mind to take it all in before moving on to the next disc?

---​
Quant à moi, I regularly have music on while I am puttering in the house, surfing the net, exercising, reading or lying in bed as I commence to drift off to sleep, but I don't feel that I am fully _hearing_ the music as I am doing so. As a result, I will play a disc numerous times, until I feel that I actually took all of it in.

Sometimes, this will be a single playing, on those rare occasions when I truly do drop everything and devote my full attention to the music, or when it is a piece of music that I (figuratively) know backwards and forwards, but, more often, it will be anywhere from 3-5 playings over the course of 2-3 days before I feel that I have actually _heard_ it.

I like to let my mind steep in the feeling of an album for a while after it ends to let it sink in before moving on to the next one.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I suppose I do have a ritual. When I settle in at the day job to do something not too challenging mentally, I put the iPod on random play and often play a "name the composer" guessing game. I'm also passively listening for remarkable passages in works to explore more deeply later or to mention in these forums. I also listen to random classical at home while moonlighting as an illustrator.

When doing housework, walking or biking, I usually don't listen to music. That's audiobook or podcast time. For indoor exercise I have a treadmill set up in front of a TV DVD player, a fan at one side, a drink and towel at the other, with headphones plugged into the DVD player so I can hear a movie over the treadmill noise. I'm able to go for an hour or so that way. So, no classical music then although I have been known to put on some loud rock and throw myself around the living room too.

Then about once a week I do a deep listening session wherein I do nothing but focus on the music, usually for an hour and a half is about as long I can stay focused. I explore a couple of lengthy works, often one chamber and one orchestral, and then bore everyone with a report of the experience on the current listening thread.

The ritual evolves slowly as time marches on.

[Edit] I think the idea of absorbing a piece over a period of days is a sound one, but I probably wouldn't have that willpower. I like an infinite variety coming at me. There are pieces that have a profound impact on me that I like to keep in rotation for several weeks though.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

These days I'm really into listening to contrasting composers. Like for example, my latest contrast has been going from Schumann to Schnittke.  This has really been working out well for me and it really gives me a greater appreciation for that composer's musical style.


----------



## Karabiner (Apr 1, 2013)

I love doing that. I'll "programme" some Scarlatti harpsichord sonatas in between 20th century symphonies, or follow a Sibelius symphony with a Quantz flute concerto.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I nearly always play music through headphones so unless it's urgent like needing the bathroom I totally hate having to stop the music, remove the 'phones and address whatever it is - I just don't like being jolted out of my 'zone'. It sounds bad but I won't even answer the door unless I know who it's likely to be and thankfully most people text me rather than ring my number. Yes - for the last 25 years I've lived alone and have no regrets about that at all!


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

The only ritual I have is that I take long walks every day with ipod in hand. Otherwise, I just listen to music while doint other stuff you mentioned: housework, while on the computer, etc.

Only exception: I can NOT listen to music while reading. If I do, then I'll only pay attention to one, not both at the same time.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

elgars ghost said:


> Yes - for the last 25 years I've lived alone and have no regrets about that at all!


Bravissimo!

[Note: that is an illegal exclamation, as it is not 15 characters in length!]


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Cosmos said:


> The only ritual I have is that I take long walks every day with ipod in hand.


I can only walk with classical. Rock affects my stride, making it difficult to maintain a normal gait.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I have to wear polka-dot underwear when I listen to Herbert vön Karajan's DG recordings to match the rash they give me! 

/ptr


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

My ritual is to press "play". Other than that, the rest is up for grabs.


----------



## korenbloem (Nov 5, 2012)

It depends: I love to listen mindfully to the music. But it depands on the music. The better it is, my mind is hyperfocused on the music. The lesser it is, the more my mind wonders around.

The rest I only play what I feel like: some times it is 10 new things a day. Some times 1 record 10 times.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Just yesterday I found RadioChopin online. Ohmigosh, am I the last person in the world to find this? So since yesterday, that's my listening, I turn it down but not off when I go to sleep. All Chopin all the time: that's my idea of heaven. 
In a few days I may try RadioMozart.
Life is good!


----------

